# Husband Travels to escape financial stress



## islandgal (Apr 13, 2010)

My husband is coming home tomorrow from a spur of the moment trip to the Carribean with buddies. I didn't want him to go, but I gave in. I know his financial world is falling apart. I'm scared that this is going to lead him to do something he wouldn't normally do. He didn't call me last night. After speaking with him this morning he had lame excuses. Again tonight, he hasn't called me. I'm furious...and mostly HURT!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

He probably was trying to see if he can just walk away from everything. Though your first instinct is to yell at him...don't. Be warm and loving and appreciative and admiring, even if you don't feel it. He needs to see that coming home is even better than running away.


----------

